# Sauver ses mails d'Orange à Mail



## Ulysse191 (11 Août 2015)

Bonsoir,

Je ne sais pas si ce post est dans le bon forum; je vous prie de m'excuser si c'est le cas.

Les faits :

Je suis avec un MBA 2014 (et aussi un iMac), chez Orange.

Je viens de m'inscrire aujourd'hui même chez Bouygues.

On m'a dit, au service client Orange, qu'il y aurait 10 jours avant la destruction de ma ligne et que mes mails ne seraient plus accessibles à ce moment-là.

Sur Internet, j'ai vu que c'était 6 mois.

Bref, je préfère anticiper et exporter/sauver mes mails Orange sur Mail.

Actuellement, ils sont dans mon client de messagerie ET sur Orange.

Merci !

C'est assez urgent, vous l'aurez compris.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Août 2015)

Salut

Pour récupérer tes mails, il faut recréer un compte pop au lieu d'imap (par défaut sur mail)
Tu démarres Mail, tu fais ajouter un compte mail, tu remplis les champs puis au lieu de valider par "Créer" tu appuis sur "alt" et "Créer" devient "Suivant" et là au lieu d'imap tu choisis pop. Cela rapatriera tous tes mails sur le Mac.

@+


----------



## Ulysse191 (12 Août 2015)

D'accord.

Pour Serveur de messagerie, je mets juste Orange ? Et nom d'utilisateur ?

Sachant que c'est pour un compte déjà existant.

Merci.

Je l'ai fait et ça m'a demandé les références pour le serveur d'envoi, avant de ramer lui de s'arrêter : comment puis-je vérifier ?

Une fenêtre surgit sans cesse, me demandant de retaper le mot de passe, pourtant correct.

En outre, la boîte mail est apparue à gauche, mais vide.

Merci.


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2015)

dans Mail il suffit de cliquer le signe "+" en bas de la colonne de gauche puis choisir "créer une nouvelle boite aux lettres"
Ensuite choisir "Sur mon Mac" dans la fenêtre suivante et donner un nom ("Archive Orange" par exemple)

Puis à l'intérieur de ce nouveau dossier, recommencer pour créer une autre boite "Recus" (par exemple) et "Envoyés" (ces noms sont libres bien sûr)

Ensuite il suffit de prendre tous les emails reçus et les déplacer vers le dossier "Reçus" de la boite "Archive Orange"
et prendre tous les emails envoyés et les déplacés vers le dossier "Envoyés" de la boite "Archive Orange"

Ainsi ils seront supprimés des serveurs d'Orange et une copie sera conservée sur le Mac et toujours accessible dans Mail


----------



## Ma Dalton (12 Août 2015)

Bonsoir,

sauf si j'ai mal compris ta demande, il me semble qu'il y a plus simple.
De plus, sauf erreur, créer un compte POP ne va pas rapatrier les dossiers du compte IMAP.

Si j'ai bien compris :

Tu as un compte mail Orange, actuellement configuré en IMAP (il fallait préciser POP ou IMAP dans le premier message).

Tu souhaites faire une copie locale de tous les messages de ce compte dans Mail, de façon à les conserver après la fermeture du compte par Orange.
Actuellement, si tu es en IMAP, tu as sous les yeux dans Mail le reflet exact du serveur, ok ?
Tu as donc à ta disposition tous les mails stockés sur le serveur.

Il te suffit de copier localement toutes les boites aux lettres (BAL).

Pour ça :

1. fais "créer une BAL"
2. Choisis de la créer *"Sur mon Mac"*
3. nomme-la "*Orange*"
4. sélectionne toutes tes BAL du compte IMAP et glisse-les dans la BAL "Orange" que tu viens de créer.
5. pour les BAL réception et envoyés, crée ces 2 BAL dans "Orange", et glisse dedans le contenu des BAL réception et envoyés du compte IMAP.

Cette opération copie les mails, sans les supprimer du serveur, sauf pour réception et envoyés.
A noter qu'on peut aussi sélectionner les mails et faire : clic droit / "copier dans", ce qui évite la suppression.

Les BAL "Sur mon Mac" restent là même si tu supprimes le compte Orange dans les préf de Mail.
(elles sont stockées dans ~/Library/Mail/V2/Mailboxes, alors que le compte POP est stocké dans :
~/Library/Mail/V2/POP-adressemail)


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2015)

Je n'aurais pas dit mieux....


----------



## Ma Dalton (12 Août 2015)

On a posté au même moment, Rémy 

Une autre solution est d'utiliser la fonction "Exporter" du menu "Boîte aux lettres" de Mail.


----------



## Ulysse191 (12 Août 2015)

Merci mais ça refuse de me créer la boîte Orange car une BAL s'appelle déjà ainsi.


----------



## Ma Dalton (12 Août 2015)

Appelle-là comme tu veux : "Archive Orange", "Mail Orange", "Sauvegarde Orange", etc....


----------



## Ulysse191 (12 Août 2015)

Donc, j'ai crée la nouvelle boîte, qui est du coup tout en bas à gauche. Impossible de faire glisser les boîtes Orange de réception et Envoyés. Il faut les recréer ? Pourquoi ?

J'ai pris tous les messages de réception pour les envoyer dans Archives Orange et c'est bon, mais je n'arrive pas à créer de "sous-boîte".

Merci.


----------



## r e m y (13 Août 2015)

Pour créer une "sous-boite" "Envoyés" par exemple, tu recommences la manip ayant permis de créer la boite "Archives Orange" puis tu déplaces cette nouvelle boite "Envoyés" à la souris en la posant sur la boite "Archives Orange"
Ou alors, tu sélectionnes d'abord la boite "Archives Orange" avant de créer la nouvelle boite, et spontanément Mail devrait te proposer de créer cette nouvelle boite dans "Archives Orange" au moment où tu dois sélectionner la destination (au lieu de "Sur mon Mac")


----------



## Ma Dalton (13 Août 2015)

Ulysse191 a dit:


> J'ai pris tous les messages de réception pour les envoyer dans Archives Orange et c'est bon,
> 
> Merci.



Pour les boîtes réception et envoyés, plutôt que le glisser déposer, il vaut mieux faire clic droit / Copier dans, afin de ne pas effacer les mails du serveur.

Conserver les mails sur le serveur est une sécurité importante, en cas de mauvaise manipulation en local.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Août 2015)

Sinon, autre solution, dès que l'adresse mail Bouygues est active, transférer les mails Orange que tu veux conserver sur cette nouvelle adresse.


----------



## Ulysse191 (13 Août 2015)

Merci ! C'est bon.

Une question, cependant...

J'ai un sous-dossier pour Envoyés mais pas pour Réception (car mails transféré avant) : est-ce grave ?

Un grand merci.


----------



## Ma Dalton (13 Août 2015)

Bonsoir,

non ce n'est pas grave, mais rien ne t'empêche de créer une sous-boite Réception dans Archives Orange, pour y glisser tous les mails de la boite de réception.

Ensuite quand tu auras ton nouveau FAI et nouveau compte mail, si tu le configures en IMAP (recommandé), sache que Mail supporte le glisser-déposer dans la barre latérale, c'est à dire que tu peux glisser des BAL de "Sur mon Mac" vers ton nouveau compte, et ça fera "monter" les mails sur le serveur.

Donc comme le dit Himeji au dessus, si tu le souhaites tu pourras mettre sur ton nouveau compte tous les mails que tu avais chez Orange.
Et éventuellement supprimer les BAL "Sur mon Mac", puisque tout sera "remonté" sur le serveur du nouveau compte mail.


----------

